# Young Owl



## Meriwether_Stalker22 (Mar 25, 2016)

Had a cooperative visitor today.


----------



## Silver Britches (Mar 26, 2016)

Very cool pic! Real sharp and clear, too.


----------



## GAJoe (Mar 26, 2016)

Neat capture!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 26, 2016)

Awesome!


----------



## Meriwether_Stalker22 (Mar 26, 2016)

*Owl*

Here's the one with a little more depth of field.


----------



## wvdawg (Mar 27, 2016)

Sweet capture of that fluffy little guy!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 27, 2016)

Wow!


----------



## carver (Mar 28, 2016)

Cool


----------

